# Force Recon



## TheSOC (Oct 2, 2018)

Should I go into DEP to have a better shot at FORECON? Or enlist normally at 18 and get through the pipeline that way?
I have been talking a decent amount with my recruiter, waiting a little bit to talk to him again as the time is coming close to when Im going to go into DEP, if that is the best option. Any advice?


----------



## AWP (Oct 2, 2018)

@TheSOC, per the forum rules, you need to post an Introduction. I'll reopen this thread once that's complete.


----------

